# Which of them is a good printer?



## f2006_mikearun (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello,
I'm planning to buy a printer in the range of 3k to 4k. Please help me choose which of these are good...
Canon PIXMA MP287
HP Deskjet 1050

or any other good ones in that range.

Also is there any major diff b/w HP 1050 and F4488...

Thank you..


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd suggest going for an EPSON printer according to your budget because their cartridges can be refilled.


----------



## Goten (Feb 18, 2011)

^^true true....Check out Epson Stylus Tx110,1011.

Peace~~~!


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 18, 2011)

Actually that's true...though I am not sure about the quality of print of Epson printers (I am talking about photo prints only)...but refill actually saves a lot of money.
I have HP4488 and its color cartridge alone costs Rs.950 :eeksign:
Same goes with Canon cartridges also...


----------



## mandar5 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys my cousin needs to get a printer mainly for b/w engineering projects printouts n occasional colour prints and photo prints.Which would u suggest for budget 3-4k.!!?
Regards,
Mandar.


----------

